# Fossil of tortoise before shell



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 27, 2015)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7662850


----------



## dmmj (Jun 27, 2015)

So funny looking lizards then?


----------



## voodoochild (Jun 27, 2015)

I was trying to imagine turtle evolution just the other day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 28, 2015)

Pappochelys is Greek for grandfather turtle and seems to be a 'missing link' between the earlier, lizard-like Eunotosaurus and the much more turtle like Odontochelys.
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
240 million years old?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 28, 2015)

Now I know where I came from


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 6, 2015)

dmmj said:


> So funny looking lizards then?



Not really. Lizards date back to the Jurassic, later than this by about 40 my.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pappochelys is Greek for grandfather turtle and seems to be a 'missing link' between the earlier, lizard-like Eunotosaurus and the much more turtle like Odontochelys.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> 240 million years old?


But Friday is my birthday and I feel I will be half that old


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 23, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But Friday is my birthday and I feel I will be half that old


Feeling and being are two different things so I hear.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Feeling and being are two different things so I hear.


I hope your right but you don't drink " BUD " but I still hope your right


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 23, 2015)

Unless I'm somewhere its prohibited.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 23, 2015)

But Fossils drink "Bud "


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 23, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But Fossils drink "Bud "


Simply because they're too old to know any better.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Simply because they're too old to know any better.


True but someday you'll be old !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 23, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> True but someday you'll be old !


This'll help you there, I've a grandson that's 13.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This'll help you there, I've a grandson that's 13.


My grand son is 16 years old see I'm still the fossil and 1955 isn't a tire size. And 3ex wives I'm getting OLD !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 23, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And 3ex wives I'm getting OLD !


Wow, and you're slipping. We've had this discussion before. If memory serves me right?


----------

